# Things to do off the bike, to relax. Drawing/photography



## stoatsngroats (9 Jan 2021)

I’ve been at work this year, it’s been a challenge, as the last year has for pretty much everyone, whether isolating, furloughed, or working as normal.
I have had quite minimal time to actually relax, but in the last month have managed to use some image editing tools to enhance (you may not agree!) my images.
Below is a ‘drawing’ from a photograph taken 2018, on a trip to Paris.
I like it, but would appreciate your thoughts, good or bad!


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jan 2021)

Well it certainly ain't bad.
Its a cracking pic that.


----------



## Sharky (9 Jan 2021)

I like it. Reminds me of Frank Patterson pen & ink drawings.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (9 Jan 2021)

First thought was: "Ooh, that's good"!


----------



## stoatsngroats (9 Jan 2021)

Ah, thanks for your kind comments!
That’s encouraging, and will help me gently relax, looking at more to do! 😀


----------



## byegad (9 Jan 2021)

I rather like that. Well done!


----------



## Oldhippy (9 Jan 2021)

I had some art lessons last year and am trying to get my arse in gear to improve when out on my bike. I have taken to carrying sketch pad when riding and then forgetting to use it.


----------



## stoatsngroats (9 Jan 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I had some art lessons last year and am trying to get my arse in gear to improve when out on my bike. I have taken to carrying sketch pad when riding and then forgetting to use it.


I understand you completely! I’m not artistic, but have an eye for an image, hence the photography, but it can be difficult to get out to use the camera, time considerations being the main ‘excuse’ for me.
Encouragement is often what helps me, hence this thread - it’s good to see others responses for my energy and focus.
If it helps, please try to stop for even a short while to build in your muscle memory to stop and take in the view!


----------



## Oldhippy (9 Jan 2021)

Attempt at being party in photography. Must try harder.


----------



## stoatsngroats (9 Jan 2021)

@Oldhippy A little image fettling would make that work, straight horizon etc 👏👏
And yes, we must all try harder 😀


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jan 2021)

stoatsngroats said:


> @Oldhippy A little image fettling would make that work, straight horizon etc 👏👏


Yes - it _does _look better...!






(Obviously, too much of the photo gets lost. It would be much better to have got the horizon more horizontal in the original picture and clip it from a bigger view to keep more of the bike in.)


----------



## stoatsngroats (9 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Yes - it _does _look better...!
> 
> View attachment 568062
> 
> ...


That’s good, centres the subject and diminishes the background well. Did you use PS? 
A little reduction in shadow on the saddle, and contrast in the Brooks stamp may help.
I’ll have a go maybe later, but I’ve been doing another, which I’ll post below.


----------



## stoatsngroats (9 Jan 2021)

Palacio Consistorial, Cartagena, Spain.


----------



## figbat (9 Jan 2021)

stoatsngroats said:


> @Oldhippy A little image fettling would make that work, straight horizon etc 👏👏
> And yes, we must all try harder 😀


My thoughts exactly


----------



## stoatsngroats (9 Jan 2021)

@figbat, yes, that’s a further improvement... Oldhippy, thanks for giving us n image to play around with, what do you think..?


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jan 2021)

stoatsngroats said:


> That’s good, centres the subject and diminishes the background well. Did you use PS?
> A little reduction in shadow on the saddle, and contrast in the Brooks stamp may help.
> I’ll have a go maybe later, but I’ve been doing another, which I’ll post below.


I use Xara Photo & Graphic Designer 10. (I can't afford to upgrade/update it!) It has simple photo editing features which are enough for me. I mainly use it for drawing simple objects for puzzle games that I am working on.


----------



## figbat (9 Jan 2021)

stoatsngroats said:


> @figbat, yes, that’s a further improvement... Oldhippy, thanks for giving us n image to play around with, what do you think..?


My approach is to decide what the picture is of. In this case I decided the saddle was the subject, so cropped and tweaked levels to give it the spotlight. A mild vignetting further highlights the subject. However the background still shows enough to tell the story of where the saddle is.


----------



## Oldhippy (9 Jan 2021)

It works well. I didn't realise you could mess about with it after being taken. I will try and be more thoughtful and frame things better.


----------



## stoatsngroats (9 Jan 2021)

@Oldhippy excellent, thanks for sharing the Brooks!


----------



## Oldhippy (9 Jan 2021)

Another party attempt. I know what I want to do its getting it right. You've inspired me to start a new hobby I suspect. 😁


----------



## stoatsngroats (9 Jan 2021)

Just because I’m practising techniques, this, for you! 
and good on you if you do get some mojo, for this, or your art. Make it happen 😀👏👏


----------



## Oldhippy (9 Jan 2021)

Oh wow! Thank you it's fabulous.


----------



## annedonnelly (9 Jan 2021)

stoatsngroats said:


> Palacio Consistorial, Cartagena, Spain.



I like this one more than the first one.


----------



## stoatsngroats (9 Jan 2021)

Thanks @annedonnelly for commenting, it’s appreciated!
I’m really pottering about, with an IPad and Affinity Photo, which is more powerful and has so many possibilities, whilst I endeavour to relax.
I’m learning, which is always a blessing, and if you and others are able to comment, positive or negative, that’s even better! 😀


----------



## stoatsngroats (9 Jan 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Oh wow! Thank you it's fabulous.


You’re welcome! It was a quick effect add, but allowed me to remember that process to get the result.
That’s a photogenic building, btw.
It could do with maybe a little more, but it was quick to do, glad you like it.👍👍😀


----------



## stoatsngroats (9 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I use Xara Photo & Graphic Designer 10. (I can't afford to upgrade/update it!) It has simple photo editing features which are enough for me. I mainly use it for drawing simple objects for puzzle games that I am working on.


Thanks Colin, I’ve never heard of either, but what works is good enough isn’t it?
I’m using Affinity Photo, on an iPad. It’s more than good enough for me, and it’s great to see your and others efforts here.
We my even have jogged @Oldhippy into enjoying additional things to do when cycling 👏👏


----------



## stoatsngroats (9 Jan 2021)

figbat said:


> My approach is to decide what the picture is of. In this case I decided the saddle was the subject, so cropped and tweaked levels to give it the spotlight. A mild vignetting further highlights the subject. However the background still shows enough to tell the story of where the saddle is.


It’s a nice composition @figbat well done, I like the closer crop, but Mrs SnG prefers @ColinJ s image.
Thanks for sharing and commenting.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jan 2021)

stoatsngroats said:


> Thanks Colin, I’ve never heard of either...


It is one piece of software. It started off as a vector drawing package but it gradually got updated over the years to include some simple photo editing features so the name got updated too.

I used to buy an upgrade every few years but then they switched over to a subscription model. I am NOT going to pay a £16.95/month subscription for _ANY_ software, no matter how good it is! I don't mind paying £50 every few years for an application or putting up with some advertising with free software.



stoatsngroats said:


> ... but what works is good enough isn’t it?


Indeed. The functions I tend to use are crop, rotate, sharpen/blur, colour balance adjustment, shadow detail adjustment, contrast, brightness... There is also a '_heal_' function which I use to '_repair_' areas of photos. For example, I've had one or two nice pictures spoiled by unavoidable overhead power cables. I usually leave them in to give a true impression of a scene, but if I am looking for '_pretty_' rather than '_real_' I might use the tool to disguise them. It can sometimes do a very good job, although are often some minor artefacts that show that the picture was doctored.


----------



## stoatsngroats (9 Jan 2021)

@ColinJ interesting to hear how you use what you have.
I’ve tried a variety over the. Many years of digital imaging, and also don’t like subscription models.
Affinity photo for my iPad is a one-time purchase, for about £30, which I’m learning ow.
It has all you have mentioned, and more.
For removing parts, the rare similar healing possibilities, cloning etc, and each has its merits for me, as I most often don’t manage to compose without such things as wires, bollards etc in the image. It’s easy to paint the, out!




I blacked the background out using an iPad and pencil, it was very cathartic and relaxing!


----------

